# Not looking good for Monet's Garden...



## Astra (4 January 2011)

I hope the old chap pulls though - he deserves a nice long retirement! 

www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/397/304755.html


----------



## Daffodil (4 January 2011)

Thsi is awful news.   Everything crossed for his recovery.

2011 not got off to a great start


----------



## dunthing (4 January 2011)

How sad. He's been a great servant to his owners, trainers and those that follow NH racing. Hope he recovers but it doesn't look good.


----------



## TelH (4 January 2011)

He has run some fantastic races in his career, really hope he recovers to have the happy retirement that he deserves.


----------



## Maesfen (4 January 2011)

Everything crossed for him, he's a grand horse and deserves a good retirement after all the pleasure he's brought to thousands of us but at the same time, I do hope they're realistic and don't put him through too much, there's a limit to how much invasive stuff they can deal with; I wouldn't want him suffering.


----------



## The Virgin Dubble (4 January 2011)

This news has really upset me. 

Monet's Garden is one of the toughest, gutsiest horses I have ever seen in racing, and though it is looking grim for him, I really hope and pray that these qualities see him survive this...


----------



## alliersv1 (4 January 2011)

The Virgin Dubble said:



			This news has really upset me. 

Monet's Garden is one of the toughest, gutsiest horses I have ever seen in racing, and though it is looking grim for him, I really hope and pray that these qualities see him survive this...
		
Click to expand...

Me too.
He's one of my favourites, so brave and bold. I have everything crossed for him


----------



## Clarew22 (4 January 2011)

Oh no poor boy, my favourite racehorse 

Really hope he pulls through and can enjoy a well deserved retirement.

Not a good start to 2011 for NH


----------



## Curragh (4 January 2011)

The Virgin Dubble said:



			This news has really upset me. 

Monet's Garden is one of the toughest, gutsiest horses I have ever seen in racing, and though it is looking grim for him, I really hope and pray that these qualities see him survive this...
		
Click to expand...

Me too, hope he pulls thru.


----------



## millhouse (4 January 2011)

This is such sad news.  I love that horse, and truly hope he pulls through.  God bless you Monet's.


----------



## Fantasy_World (4 January 2011)

Maesfen said:



			Everything crossed for him, he's a grand horse and deserves a good retirement after all the pleasure he's brought to thousands of us but at the same time, I do hope they're realistic and don't put him through too much, there's a limit to how much invasive stuff they can deal with; I wouldn't want him suffering.
		
Click to expand...


Well said and I do agree with you, but in the back of my mind I am praying deeply that he shows the same courage he has shown in racing to win this battle.


----------



## RuthnMeg (4 January 2011)

Just seen this news, really hope he can fight the infection. Poor boy, a grand racehorse who really does deserve a wonderful retirement. Come on MG. x


----------



## kit279 (4 January 2011)

Just seen this 

He's my favourite racehorse and I always shed a little tear watching him front-running.

Hope he pulls through and is able to have a long happy retirement.  Failing that, I hope he doesn't suffer and that we all remember him for the trooper he is.

Fingers and toes firmly crossed.


----------



## ISHmad (4 January 2011)

Praying that he pulls through this.  He's a strong horse, hope he's got enough to get him through or if not that he doesn't suffer as other posters have said.


----------



## firm (4 January 2011)

I hope he pulls through too.  He is a super horse and was a joy to watch.


----------



## Llwyncwn (4 January 2011)

How very sad, I wonder if it was a puncture in the foot or low in the tendon sheath and the infection has travelled down to the navicular.  He will be in the best hands.  Any vet's here prepared to give a guarded prognosis?
Keeping fingers and toes crossed that he comes through this.


----------



## ladyt25 (4 January 2011)

How awful to hear this - he is a fantastic horse and watching him win that last race was amazing! Loads of vibes being sent in his direction. I sincerely hope he pulls through. God, it has not been a good  start at all to the 2011 NH season has it.


----------



## cloudandmatrix (4 January 2011)

how horrible- im really sad to hear this he is one of my all time favourites  come on big fella, just one last battle.


----------



## PippiPony (4 January 2011)

Fingers crossed
x


----------



## TelH (5 January 2011)

There is no change in his condition according to the Racing Post website  They have a gallery of pictures of him, including one of him beating Kauto Star...not many horses have that on their record 

http://photos.racingpost.com/aetopi...NHbb6lmuB4VZ1qH77fqPzN5Iou08RBKnFUwSf98yiwY.a


----------



## Daffodil (5 January 2011)

Everything crossed for him.   Checking in here frequently for, hopefully positive, updates on his condition.

Come on Monet's, you can do it.


----------



## millhouse (5 January 2011)

Come on Monet's - keep going boy!!


----------



## silu (5 January 2011)

So flaming sad, at least he has caring owners who are doing their best to save him for a so well deserved retirement. 3 surgeries in a week is A LOT and his quality fo life post this has to be considered. One of the best jumpers I've ever seen and everything you'd want in a true NH horse. I was lucky enough to see Arkle in the flesh and these fantastic horses don't come around that often. I have everything crossed for him but at least if the worst has to happen he won't have been left in some field somewhere with no care and attention as so many past their best racehorses do, Hello Dandy being 1 disgusting example having won The National for his owners.This case does show not all NH owners are uncaring of their horses post the glory days. Thanks for the memories Monet whatever happens.


----------



## inglisdrever (5 January 2011)

I really hope he pulls through .. true champion, but hes a fighter so fingers crossed he can fight this one.


----------



## millhouse (5 January 2011)

silu said:



			So flaming sad, at least he has caring owners who are doing their best to save him for a so well deserved retirement. 3 surgeries in a week is A LOT and his quality fo life post this has to be considered. One of the best jumpers I've ever seen and everything you'd want in a true NH horse. I was lucky enough to see Arkle in the flesh and these fantastic horses don't come around that often. I have everything crossed for him but at least if the worst has to happen he won't have been left in some field somewhere with no care and attention as so many past their best racehorses do, Hello Dandy being 1 disgusting example having won The National for his owners.This case does show not all NH owners are uncaring of their horses post the glory days. Thanks for the memories Monet whatever happens.
		
Click to expand...

You lucky lucky person.  Arkle is the love of my equine life.


----------



## Holly Hocks (5 January 2011)

silu said:



			So flaming sad, at least he has caring owners who are doing their best to save him for a so well deserved retirement. 3 surgeries in a week is A LOT and his quality fo life post this has to be considered. One of the best jumpers I've ever seen and everything you'd want in a true NH horse. I was lucky enough to see Arkle in the flesh and these fantastic horses don't come around that often. I have everything crossed for him but at least if the worst has to happen he won't have been left in some field somewhere with no care and attention as so many past their best racehorses do, Hello Dandy being 1 disgusting example having won The National for his owners.This case does show not all NH owners are uncaring of their horses post the glory days. Thanks for the memories Monet whatever happens.
		
Click to expand...

I dont' think we have to worry about Monet being left in a field somewhere - have you seen how much the owners and trainer and trainer's daughter think of him?


----------



## Daffodil (6 January 2011)

http://www.racingpost.com/news/horse-racing/monets-in-good-spirits-after-steady-night/805410/top/

So far so good.......


----------



## silu (6 January 2011)

Sounding a little more upbeat in the Racing Post, if the amount of people praying he makes it has any effect he should be back bouncing in days. Good to hear he is eating well, always a very positive sign, come on Monet this is the most important fight of your life and hell you seldom lost a fight on the racetrack!


----------



## One Man Fan (7 January 2011)

Hello, I'm new on here but just wanted to send Monets Garden my best wishes. Come on lad! Keep fighting! Glad that he's stable so far, not getting worse thankfully. I hope he survives and gets to enjoy his retirement.


----------



## teagreen (7 January 2011)

Sadly todays update was not very positive - although he's got no worse, he isn't getting any better either, and they can only keep the old horse on painkillers without any improvement for so long. His owner said they were 'clutching at straws'.

It'll be just heartbreaking if he does end up losing this battle, but at least we know he was given every chance, and is in no pain. Bless him


----------



## One Man Fan (7 January 2011)

Aye, wouldn't want him to suffer and they have done all they can for him. Won't make it any easier to bear though. Cried my eyes out when we lost One Man and I'll probably be the same if it comes to the worst for poor Monets.


----------



## millhouse (7 January 2011)

Praying for you Monet's.


----------



## One Man Fan (9 January 2011)

Someone's done a tribute on Youtube and I was nearly blubbing!


----------



## Alec Swan (11 January 2011)

One Man Fan said:



			Someone's done a tribute on Youtube and I was nearly blubbing! 

Click to expand...

I saw that.  I just hope that it was a tribute to a wonderful loyal servant,  and not a requiem.  Finding the trainer's 'phone number,  is easy,  but I just can't trouble them at this time.

Does anyone have any news,  or an update?  A grand horse,  without question.

Alec.


----------



## Daffodil (11 January 2011)

http://www.racingpost.com/news/horse-racing/monets-garden-able-to-take-steps-outside-box/807174/top/

This has just appeared on the Racing Post.   I'm trying not to get too hopeful but sounds as if he's carrying on fighting.

Such a super star!


----------



## Clarew22 (11 January 2011)

Hoping this is his first small steps to recovery


----------



## cloudandmatrix (11 January 2011)

oh i really really hope he pulls through- that horse first sparked my interest in racing and ive always thought he was incredible- he really deseves his long and happy retirement


----------



## Alec Swan (11 January 2011)

Daffodil said:



http://www.racingpost.com/news/horse-racing/monets-garden-able-to-take-steps-outside-box/807174/top/

Click to expand...

Wonderful pics,  Daffodil.  Thank you. I wonder what Francombe would say, "Proper 'orse",  perhaps!!

Alec.


----------



## millhouse (11 January 2011)

Thanks for that Daffodil, that's cheered me up.


----------



## Alec Swan (11 January 2011)

Considering that the horse is now retired,  regardless of his current problems,  would not the Racing Post pics,  make a wonderful photographic record,  by way of a book?

They may even consider the profits being donated to The Injured Jockeys Fund.  A worthwhile cause,  I would have thought.

Perhaps there are other greats,  Desert Orchid would be one,  and form them as a series.  Collectable and valuable they would be,  and directing them towards a suitable racing charity,  would be of real help. £60 apiece,  for owners and trainers signed copies?  Put me down for two of each!!

Just a thought.

Alec.


----------



## brighteyes (11 January 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			Considering that the horse is now retired,  regardless of his current problems,  would not the Racing Post pics,  make a wonderful photographic record,  by way of a book?

They may even consider the profits being donated to The Injured Jockeys Fund.  A worthwhile cause,  I would have thought.

Perhaps there are other greats,  Desert Orchid would be one,  and form them as a series.  Collectable and valuable they would be,  and directing them towards a suitable racing charity,  would be of real help. £60 apiece,  for owners and trainers signed copies?  Put me down for two of each!!

Just a thought.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

As usual, one worth considering.  

I have hardly dared open this thread over the last three days, just in case he's gone downhill.


----------



## millhouse (11 January 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			Considering that the horse is now retired,  regardless of his current problems,  would not the Racing Post pics,  make a wonderful photographic record,  by way of a book?

They may even consider the profits being donated to The Injured Jockeys Fund.  A worthwhile cause,  I would have thought.

Perhaps there are other greats,  Desert Orchid would be one,  and form them as a series.  Collectable and valuable they would be,  and directing them towards a suitable racing charity,  would be of real help. £60 apiece,  for owners and trainers signed copies?  Put me down for two of each!!

Just a thought.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Good idea Alec.  I'd buy it.


----------



## One Man Fan (11 January 2011)

It is good news that he has been able to go outside his box, even if only for a short time. Hopefully he will gradually keep improving.


----------



## Daffodil (13 January 2011)

Further update on the Racing Post.

http://www.racingpost.com/news/hors...n-stable-but-needs-more-good-days/807709/top/

Everything still crossed for the brave boy to continue his battle.


----------



## millhouse (13 January 2011)

Thanks Daffodil.  Keep fighting Monet's.


----------



## HuggyBear (13 January 2011)

Come on, keep hanging in there.


----------



## Echo Bravo (13 January 2011)

Seems that the pedal bone is difficult to treat and that is where the infection is.


----------



## Daffodil (14 January 2011)

http://www.racingpost.com/news/hors...n-stable-but-needs-more-good-days/807709/top/

A futher update with a couple of lovely pictures.

Come on lad!!


----------



## millhouse (14 January 2011)

Thanks Daffodil.  Each day passing is a blessing.


----------



## Clarew22 (19 January 2011)

Another update, what a lovely owner, keeping fighting MG 

http://www.racingpost.com/news/horse-racing/monets-garden-continues-his-recovery/809601/top/


----------



## millhouse (19 January 2011)

Lovely report!  Keep going Monet's.


----------



## Muchadoaboutnothing (19 January 2011)

Always was a fighter! really hope he recovers to have the lovely retirement he deserves.

Credit to his owners as well. All to oftern we hear about racehorses abandoned after their career has ended. It's lovely to hear that this fella will be treated to a five star lifestyle and loved for the rest of his days. 

Come on Monet!


----------



## brighteyes (20 January 2011)

Yes, come on big fella.  I think you only give up when the horse does and all credit to his owners for putting their money where their mouth is and giving him a chance.


----------



## CalllyH (20 January 2011)

one of the comments made me laugh 'This is like an equine Chilean Miner! Here's hoping for an equally happy outcome. ' 

come on boy


----------



## firm (20 January 2011)

Keep it up Monet


----------



## The Virgin Dubble (22 January 2011)

And an even better update...

http://www.racingpost.com/news/horse-racing/monets-garden-progress-gives-homecoming-hope/810635/top/

Wouldn't it be the perfect outcome?


----------



## Alec Swan (22 January 2011)

Dubs said:



			And an even better update..........Wouldn't it be the perfect outcome? 

Click to expand...

Wouldn't it just?

Top man,  keep it up.

Alec.


----------



## millhouse (22 January 2011)

Dubs said:



			And an even better update...

http://www.racingpost.com/news/horse-racing/monets-garden-progress-gives-homecoming-hope/810635/top/

Wouldn't it be the perfect outcome? 

Click to expand...

Great report, and isn't the photo gallery just brilliant?  Keep going Monet's, you'll make it.


----------



## brighteyes (22 January 2011)

millhouse said:



			Great report, and isn't the photo gallery just brilliant?  Keep going Monet's, you'll make it.
		
Click to expand...

Yes - and just look at him 'at rest ahead of the Old Roan...' eating grass in his fancy rug!

Keep it up, lad!


----------



## Daffodil (22 January 2011)

Wonderful.     Many thanks for the updates on this wonderful lad.

Everyything crossed still for him


----------



## Alec Swan (22 January 2011)

I think that the OP,  should ask of Admin,  that they remove the word "Not", from the heading of this thread!  Think positive.

Alec.

Ets,  perhaps "Life's"  would be a better idea!!  a.


----------



## The Virgin Dubble (22 January 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			I think that the OP,  should ask of Admin,  that they remove the word "Not", from the heading of this thread!  Think positive.

Alec.

Ets,  perhaps "Life's"  would be a better idea!!  a.
		
Click to expand...

Now usually I tend (mostly) to agree with your posts Alec, but in this case, I'm going to respectfully disagree, sorry. 

Altering the beginning of the story would in many ways detract from, and downplay, the uphill battle Monet's has fought, after staring death in the face.

Everyone needs a bit of hope in their lives, and if Monet's returns home, I've no doubt this awesome achievement will give a huge boost to all horse owners/lovers.


----------



## Daffodil (22 January 2011)

Not only that, Dubs, but I'm getting increasingly superstitious in my old age and to alter the heading, or start a new one, seems to me to be asking for  trouble!


----------



## Alec Swan (23 January 2011)

Daffodil said:



			Not only that, Dubs, but I'm getting increasingly superstitious in my old age and to alter the heading, or start a new one, seems to me to be asking for  trouble!



Click to expand...

I'll retract my last post,  as you may well be right.  To much of a risk!!

Alec.


----------



## The Virgin Dubble (23 January 2011)

Daffodil said:



			Not only that, Dubs, but I'm getting increasingly superstitious in my old age and to alter the heading, or start a new one, seems to me to be asking for  trouble!



Click to expand...

LOL, excellent point.


----------

